# 1957 Chicago Schwinn Spitfire rehab



## FrancoNuevo (Nov 2, 2015)

Recently, I had the pleasure to spruce up this old Schwinn middleweight.
Ladies bike:  tires 24" x 1 3/4"

Whoever had it before rattle canned the entire bike silver.  So, I had a lot of paint to remove to get down to the fenders
Chrome on rims is gone, but everything is serviced, cleaned, frame repainted, complete teardown...
what a cool old bike, and it rides so smooth, with repacked and adjusted bearings.

Thanks for looking

Franco


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful refurb, FrancoNuevo!! Nothing more tedious than removing spray paint from original paint, but this looks great!! Welcome to the CABE-the friendliest vintage bike forum on the interweb!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2015)

Best of luck with your auction.


----------

